# need help with medicare cc edit question



## 00087523 (Nov 28, 2012)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dclark7 (Nov 28, 2012)

If you read the code description flouroscopic guidance is included "Injection(s), diagnostic or therapeutic agent, paravertebral facet (zygapophyseal) joint (or nerves innervating that joint) with image guidance (fluoroscopy or CT), cervical or thoracic; single level."

You cannot add a 59 modifier to bill 77003 with 64490 since it's already a part of the code.  However, if you did a separate procedure that did not include the fluoroscopy you could bill and then you would use the 59 modifier or it would bundle with 64490 even though it was done for a different reason.


----------



## 00087523 (Nov 28, 2012)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DLundquist (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello, yes,  if the flouroscopy is used with a different billed procedure, that it is not bundled with, it is appropriate to report it with modifier 59.


----------

